# 57th St NYC Impressions



## pacman (May 26, 2010)

Just wanted to give my impressions of th 57th St property, which we are at now.
-First impressions were WOW! 
-Staying in a studio premium, which is on a higher floor, catching a glimpse of Central Park
-Huge balcony with stunning views
-Very large, for NYC. Don't know the square feet, but way bigger than what we stayed in the first time in NYC.
-Nice location, a little bit of a walk to Times Square, but 2 subway stations at each end of the block of 57th.
-Lots of little places to eat nearby
-Very nice decor/furnishings in our opinion - the modern look
-Very friendly staff, doorman
-Feel very fortunate to be able to trade into here

We did go to a sales presentation, and they were pretty low pressure. They did mention a couple of times that we were able to trade in, only because they were at 65% sold out rate at this point. In a year or so, we would most likely not be able to get in. Not sure if this is true, or just a sales pitch. I believe prices quoted for a studio were $50k (5250 points).  We received a $200 entertainment coupon, which we used to book stuff at the concierge.

We are hoping to get at last one more trade into here next year again.

pacman


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (May 26, 2010)

pacman said:


> Just wanted to give my impressions of th 57th St property, which we are at now.
> -First impressions were WOW!
> -Staying in a studio premium, which is on a higher floor, catching a glimpse of Central Park
> -Huge balcony with stunning views
> ...



How can regular HGVC owners transfer into this TS or make reservations?  What's the deal?


----------



## UKPRLE (May 26, 2010)

*How did you trade in????*

How exactly did you trade in?  Just used your normal points or was it a special deal to listen to the sales pitch?


----------



## falmouth3 (May 26, 2010)

I can't speak for the OP, but I exchanged in through SFX, as have other people here at TUG.

Sue


----------



## brankatz (May 26, 2010)

I exchanged in using RCI next December looking forward to it already


----------



## dvc_john (May 26, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> How can regular HGVC owners transfer into this TS or make reservations?  What's the deal?



When I stayed at W 57th St in March, I just made a reservation using regular HGVC points. The only difference is that if you are NOT an owner at W 57th St, you can only book 44 days out or less. (Also, open season is not available to non-owners.)

There are a few other exceptions at this resort. If you stay less than 4 days, there is an $85 housekeeping fee. (No fee for 4 days or more). Also, the lounge with morning breakfast and evening reception is limited to owners only (although non-owners can get in by paying a pretty hefty fee).


----------



## pacman (May 26, 2010)

We booked through the regular HGVC channels, using the 44 day window you are allowed as a "regular" HGVC owner. I think I used about 4800 points for our 5 night stay in the premium studio, which I feel is absolutely excellent value.

pacman


----------



## pacman (May 26, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> I can't speak for the OP, but I exchanged in through SFX, as have other people here at TUG.
> 
> Sue



Sue

Just curious, what did you deposit with SFX to get the 57th St. trade?  We sure want to come here again!

pacman


----------



## falmouth3 (May 26, 2010)

I exchanged Villas of Sedona, 2 BR, Easter week for a 1 BR, Jan. 31 check-in.  I requested 18 months in advance (Platinum member) and the exchange was in the middle of winter.

Sue


----------



## JonathanIT (May 28, 2010)

pacman said:


> -Huge balcony with stunning views


Thanks for your post, it is very informative.  I had no idea the Studio Premium units had a balcony!  I've been here many times but usually just book the Studio Plus, which is quite nice enough.  Are the Studio Premium units larger inside as well?  Do you have any pictures to share?

I also love this property, and the value in HGVC points for a weekday (even in high season at 525 pts) is a great deal for such a nice place in NYC!!  One of the great advantages of being an HGVC member right now.  I'm going again at the end of the month!


----------



## wauhob3 (May 29, 2010)

I am staying there in June for a week on a RCI trade I made over a year ago. At the time exchangers could have breakfast in the club lounge but now I know that's been stopped. It looks like a very nice hotel room but I will miss not having the convenience's of Manhattan club especially over a week time frame. Do you know if they have microwaves that can be requested? I was hoping to pack lightly. Are there any washer's available for guests usage? If not is there a laundry-mat within walking distance? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## pacman (May 29, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Thanks for your post, it is very informative.  I had no idea the Studio Premium units had a balcony!  I've been here many times but usually just book the Studio Plus, which is quite nice enough.  Are the Studio Premium units larger inside as well?  Do you have any pictures to share?
> 
> I also love this property, and the value in HGVC points for a weekday (even in high season at 525 pts) is a great deal for such a nice place in NYC!!  One of the great advantages of being an HGVC member right now.  I'm going again at the end of the month!



I actually realized later, that only a few floors have a balcony, and we were on one of them (21st). The 21st-24th floors are considered Premium. Some pics are below. The last one is of me enjoying the 90+ degree temps out on the balcony in NYC this last week.

pacman


----------



## pacman (May 29, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> I am staying there in June for a week on a RCI trade I made over a year ago. At the time exchangers could have breakfast in the club lounge but now I know that's been stopped. It looks like a very nice hotel room but I will miss not having the convenience's of Manhattan club especially over a week time frame. Do you know if they have microwaves that can be requested? I was hoping to pack lightly. Are there any washer's available for guests usage? If not is there a laundry-mat within walking distance? Thanks for any help you can give.



Not sure about microwaves - didn't ask. There is a small fridge and coffee maker. No washers available, only laundry valet service. I don't think there are any laundry-mats within walking distance, as it is a business district. I didn't see any in all of our walking, which was quite a bit.
 My wife & I pack very light also, and made do for our 5 nights with only one carry-on each.

pacman


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 2, 2010)

pacman said:


> I actually realized later, that only a few floors have a balcony, and we were on one of them (21st). The 21st-24th floors are considered Premium. Some pics are below. The last one is of me enjoying the 90+ degree temps out on the balcony in NYC this last week.


Wow!  I had no idea the Studio Premium was so much bigger than the Plus units!  Does that sofa I see convert to a sofa bed?  I'm curious now as to what the Premium and Penthouse 1-Bedroom units look like.

I'm definitely going to keep checking for availability between now and my stay on June 21st for some upgrade possibilities to open up!

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 2, 2010)

pacman said:


> I don't think there are any laundry-mats within walking distance, as it is a business district. I didn't see any in all of our walking, which was quite a bit.pacman



Not a Laundromat - but this may do in a pinch & and it's about a block from where you are - Windsor Valet Cleaners — 1413 Avenue Of The Americas, New York, NY 10019
ph212) 247-8261

If you absolutely need a Laundromat - check out Second Wave Launder Center
which is a bit further walk than Windsor Valet


Richard


----------



## pacman (Jun 2, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Does that sofa I see convert to a sofa bed?
> Thanks for the pics!!



No, the sofa does not convert to a bed.  

pacman


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks if we need to do laundry we'll use on of those. I called the hotel and they said they had a couple of microwaves that are given out on a first come first serve basis once you are there. They also said we could request to get something heated at the owner's lounge and they may say yes. I'm really surprised since it is built as a timeshare they didn't automatically have a small kitchenette. Other than that it looks like a nice hotel room though and we'll adjust accordingly for the week and just share meals etc. so we don't have leftovers and to help with costs. If we were there just for a few nights it wouldn't matter at all.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice Tub!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 2, 2010)

There is a deli-type place a block or so from the TS.  We ate breakfast there a couple of times.  You can get something as simple as a bagel or muffin, to a nice omelet cooked to order.  They are open early to late and the meals they prepare change with the time of day.  I can't find my post where I named it, but when you're at W57th, you'll find it.

Sue


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Found the name of the place on another board - Cafe Metro.  It's a chain, apparently, but this one is close to W57th and they are open long hours.  Reasonably priced for breakfast - for NYC, that is.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 2, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> Found the name of the place on another board - Cafe Metro.  It's a chain, apparently, but this one is close to W57th and they are open long hours.  Reasonably priced for breakfast - for NYC, that is.




A lot of folks are Cafe Metro fans - they have several NYC locations. I think the Cafe Metro location that Falmouth3 is referring to is 200 W. 57th at 7th Avenue.

Cafe Metro offers specials if you order online - see http://www.cafemetrony.com/


Richard


----------



## pacman (Jun 3, 2010)

There's also a cafe, I think its called the Green Cafe, directly across the street. We at there a couple of times. 

pacman


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2010)

pacman said:


> There's also a cafe, I think its called the Green Cafe, directly across the street. We at there a couple of times.
> 
> pacman



Yep, here's another choice - Green Cafe 
                                        115 WEST 57TH STREET (57th & 6th)
                                        (212) 333-4242


Richard


----------



## joestein (Jun 3, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> A lot of folks are Cafe Metro fans - they have several NYC locations.
> 
> Richard



Cafe Metro Fans?  Not if you live or work here.  Just another generic deli of which there are too many... It is not even one of the nicer ones.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2010)

joestein said:


> Cafe Metro Fans?  Not if you live or work here.  Just another generic deli of which there are too many... It is not even one of the nicer ones.



Hi Joe,

I don't disagree.  They weren't looking for gourmet, they were just looking for a place that was close and have breakfast or a sandwich and a drink for under $10.  Several fans have posted on Yelp that Cafe Metro suits them fine.

As you know, your miles may vary.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## abbekit (Jun 3, 2010)

We like Bagel and Bean on Broadway between 54th and 55th.  Good coffee, good bagels and fresh squeezed OJ.  Didn't understand the long lines at Starbucks two doors down when B&B was so much better.


----------



## bccash63 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an exchange into a studio for Oct 16th, 2011 through RCI.  Looking forward to my first trip to New York City.  Dawn


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 12, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> I have an exchange into a studio for Oct 16th, 2011 through RCI.  Looking forward to my first trip to New York City.  Dawn



I'm here right now. I did call ahead and request a microwave of which I was told there was two to loan and it appeared in my room the next day. We used it a couple of times to reheat left overs. It's a nice modern hotel room in a good location but I hope you like watching each other shower. I think they must have thought only those here for a romantic interlude will be staying. There is a bamboo screen that the person outside the shower can slide open or close which reduces all but a foot of it to a backlighted vivid shadow instead of full view behind the 6 foot clear glass shower wall. A foot of the shower is still clear glass when the screen is closed all the way. I'm here with my teen daughter instead of my husband and we really don't desire to watch each other shower. It would have been more awkward if I was with a friend though. It may be different in the one bedrooms.

With the price of rooms in the city, the good location, the fact we really enjoy NYC I would stay here again.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 12, 2010)

That's one of the "features" that I highlighted in my review.  Both my husband and I thought it was very strange.  But we'd happily stay at W 57th in the future.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 12, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> That's one of the "features" that I highlighted in my review.  Both my husband and I thought it was very strange.  But we'd happily stay at W 57th in the future.



You have to wonder if the architect is a voyeur, no matter what there is no modesty allowed except by the person sharing the room averting their eyes.  Another surprising fact is that despite it being a hotel timeshare there isn't daily service nor is there a place to put your garbage outside the room that I'm aware of since the little hotel waste basket doesn't really accomodate much trash. I'm sure I could request housekeeping to come take it but we just use a shopping bag. It's really better suited to stay here for a couple days rather the a whole week. It's puzzeling that it obviously designed as a short stay hotel but is being marketed as a timeshare. 

The pluses besides the big one, location are the decor is nice, the bed is comfortable and it has a mini fridge. There is also a computer available that you can use and print from that I plan to use to print boarding passes tomorrow and free WiFi in the room.


----------



## brp (Jun 12, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> It's a nice modern hotel room in a good location but I hope you like watching each other shower. I think they must have thought only those here for a romantic interlude will be staying.



mrs. brp and I always shower together, so this would not even be noticed. In addition to just being more pleasant, it saves water to shower together.

Cheers.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 13, 2010)

brp said:


> mrs. brp and I always shower together, so this would not even be noticed. In addition to just being more pleasant, it saves water to shower together.
> 
> Cheers.



Then it should be ideal for you, it is a nice roomy shower.  

It can be an issue for those not traveling with their significant other in case they aren't comfortable with watching their travel companion shower or have them watch them which makes it worth mentioning.


----------



## brp (Jun 13, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> Then it should be ideal for you, it is a nice roomy shower.



We own at Hilton Club, so we're unlikely to stay at W.57th (we were not that impressed with what they were offering for the price). And HCNY has roomy enough showers as well 

Cheers.


----------



## DCBob (May 16, 2011)

wauhob3 said:


> Then it should be ideal for you, it is a nice roomy shower.
> 
> It can be an issue for those not traveling with their significant other in case they aren't comfortable with watching their travel companion shower or have them watch them which makes it worth mentioning.



I own 3 weeks at W. 57th.  No one is required to watch one's traveling companion take a shower.   You can look out the window instead or leave the room.  Also, I have found the bamboo sliding curtain works perfectly well for those who can't resist looking into the shower.  The designer probably assumed that since you have to share the bed (because there aren't any studios with more than 1 bed), you wouldn't have a problem with the shower setup.  If you want more privacy, then book a 1 bedroom.  The shower doesn't have this feature in the 1 bedroom units.


----------

